# How well do we know each other?



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok, we need to bond.







A game.
When you post to this thread you have to say something *diaper related* about the previous poster. (What are they obsessed with, favorite store, favorite diaper, size of child, blah blah blah...)


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Beth's Eden has a reallllly cool LOTR KIYP soaker.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

well, this is an easy one to jump in on, lol! More Beautiful longies than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

Holli has a sweet Kiwi Pie :LOL


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

ETA: I messed it up!!!







What a goon!








Okay, I am fixing it now...
Suzy is very sweet and sold me her Apple SOS when I missed the stocking, and...she likes SOS diapers _almost_ as much as I do. :LOL

Kim (Ustasmom) has alot of Pinheads! ...And she is a loving and trusting friend who helps out whenever you need her. She is also wonderful at taking care of her dh, her house, and her children...all while stalking for her friends.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Cutie Patootie used to be another screen name: myheadisred (I think







)

She's a hyena, kindly helps other mamas learn to stalk and gives fluffy hugs.









And now she's a Sr. member (see post below...I really should be careful posting when nak'ing







)


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama.Virg*
Cutie Patootie used to be another screen name: myheadisred (I think







)

Funny mama!







You are right! I wish I hadn't changed it...









ETA: I HAVE 1000 POSTS...I MADE IT...I HAVE 1000 POSTS!!!








{{{sigh}}}I'm a senior member.







{{{sigh}}}


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Cutie Patootie has one super quick mouse clicking finger.









And she knows what usta means!!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Kim has over 10 bbb soakers, including such neat customs as Nemo and Zebra.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Phishmama is getting a new BBB


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Editing mine b/c people posted in front of me. *Hurrying to post this one*

Jamie always has really cool diapers FSOT on the TP.


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Jamie has awesome painted prefolds.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Jaimie has a diaper addiction and a stash that rivals all other mamas! But she's super sweet and she shares


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Spicesnail wants to pet a Kiwi.


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Summie is sweet enough to let me.


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

Summie might just be a diaper shop-a-holic :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I know this is out of order but:

Joannect has an awesome woodland MM soaker and her Dh's likes Corvettes


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Jamie does AMAZING work dying and painting!


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

I know Jaime has a HUGE, awesome stash...


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

duh, was supposed to be a NEW post!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Holli scored at the KP stocking


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

foster_sk is waiting on an Earthy baby soaker.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
foster_sk is waiting on an Earthy baby soaker.









I hope I have this right :LOL

Recently had to post some diapes for sale to help pay for her birthing center. A Mama so graciously fairied her one of her woolies that she didn't dare want to part with (but I can't remember which one







)


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

mamaofthreeboys is trying to stay on the wagon...I think...









Quote:

Recently had to post some diapes for sale to help pay for her birthing center. A Mama so graciously fairied her one of her woolies that she didn't dare want to part with
(Are you talking about foster...? That's not me :LOL )


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

2much2luv - Not stuck on Kiwi Pie, "so many great wahms, have you tried them all?"


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
mamaofthreeboys is trying to stay on the wagon...I think...









(Are you talking about foster...? That's not me :LOL )

Oops I messed up :LOL sorry!
I don't know diaper related just religion wise


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

mamaofthreeboys - needs a FCB for her KP.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
mamaofthreeboys - needs a FCB for her KP.

Oh yes & Jessica needs/wants to be in Mosaic moon land (or referred to mosaic moonlessness since she doesn't have any) some day~

Oh & a KP Large is up for grabs on TP for whomever wants to know


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

you want to find a cover comparable to FCB.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Is a lovely & kind stalking friend









Always at the ready to lend a hand!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Muggins&Doody collects ElBees...


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

2much2luv didn't get a patriotic soaker for July 4th (At least, she said she didn't in one of her posts, I had to go looking for something to say, since I don't know people here that well!)

Alison


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Alison is Canadian - somehow I need to make that cd related, but it was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Try Alison would like a Canadian flag wool soaker! You have Bridget's soakers linked as one of your favourites!


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

Just knitted her first soaker a day or so ago.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

JoAida was stalking her new mail carrier for fluff today


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Back to Stacey31, who no one responded for...

Hasn't noticed her new DDDDC yet (I don't think)


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Oh my gosh!!
I LOVE my new DDDDC!!
I did notice but I have been so distracted by stalking today....I never got to post about it!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

stacey31 would rather just not talk about kiwi pie.








She also loves buying clothes for her kids almost as much as diapers...


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

2much2luv's dd wore her waiting for santa tb cover backwards! (I bought it from her recently!)


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Bonnie would really like someone to do a group order with her for pickle pants







, her HH wick at the legs, owns 3 KP's, and several FCB's


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

kimberly is so creative and crafty, definetly an awesome mama.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Lyndsey wants to borrow a KP to pet!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Holli is a master of snagging gorgeous diapers, and taking good care of them til they are worn by her special delivery on its way from Guatemala...







i think it's so beautiful that you're adopting.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Christina is addicted to Muttaqins!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Lucky Christy scored a KWP today thanks to another Mama's watchful eye!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Mia owns the now famous cactus KSS!!


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Muggins gives foster care to el bee's and she actually is keeping one (I think... )









Tammy


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Tammy just got fairied a couple days ago with a lovely prefold set, and Muggins was terrific at snagging a coveted KP for a friend! (Muggins, can I get you to be my stalking proxy next time round??)


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Daph







her FCB's!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

You are all nuts and I am in good company!


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Kathleen, you forgot to play by the rules.









Kathleen is a funny, nice woman who works hard and loves her family - with a fun smart-aleck streak in her, similar to many of us Canadians.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Heather has had good luck buying dipes from ebay.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Butterflymom is on the wagon but still managed to snap some lovely Luxe goodies!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Jellyfishy is a fan of prefolds and has a diaper pail fetish. :LOL

Nada


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Nada is a SUPER sweet canadian momma with a love for all things baseball. Seriously whenever I see anything baseball related I think to myself "nada would love that" I also know her son Brandon is the cutest little boy EVER!
She is one of the kindest mommas I know, a great friend and a wonderful listener. Love you momma


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Shelly is a recovering SOS addict, who makes gorgeous, wonderful, colorful dyed creations!


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Shelley makes the most BEAUTIFUL prefolds ever!


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Lisadeanne has some custom dyed yarn from Holy Sheep yarns coming soon!

I love this thread, it's such fun!

Alison


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

Allison has a beautiful lil blond haired boy who loves his new soaker she knitted for him recently.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Jodie can eat Pb&j sandwiches with her mailman if she wants too...:LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Tina caught me red handed with the subs SOS







which leads me to believe she is a spy.


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

I just bought a diaper and playsilk from Jamie. Can't wait to get them. She does beautiful work.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Jodie stalks her postwoman while she is eating!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Holli is a super stalker who is feeling guilty about her stash. And she shouldn't. We are all here to provide the best that we can for our children.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Kim helped me get my first Kiwi Pie!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I can keep playing right?









Christy is ISO a Kiwipie - small or medium.









Nada


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Nadas knitting rocks!


----------



## Novajet (Feb 26, 2003)

Jen has the cutest soaker with her business logo on it. It's so adorable!

(I was worried about posting as a newbie once removed, but I want to participate, too. I hope I don't kill this thread since I'm just now getting more active here. Please don't hate me if nobody knows anything about me- pm me if you have to to get some info just to keep the thread going.)


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Holli- buying beautiful diapers for her new baby girl!







(I cant wait to see pictures of your little one showing off her stash! What a lucky girl)


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

aherne, sweet mama who supposedly only buys one diaper a month and is having a hard time deciding what to do with her biz.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Kristin, who bought Amy's princess pink small Bottom Bumper and now is desperate for more after *her DH even* commented on what a great fit it was! (that's serious business when a DH who could care less about cloth is crazy over the fit of a fitted! Somebody sell this lady a few more BBs!)


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Angelica had a diaper fairy visit her from afar.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Jenny is currently dealing with a SOS emergency... stains of an unknown origin attacked her poor defenseless hemp SOS diaper during the washload.


----------



## NowOrNever (Sep 4, 2003)

Sam has been known to hoard newborn diapers before she even thought of another baby.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

steph has more elbees than you do.







and she makes one of the best wahm covers around.

Quote:

Kristin, who bought Amy's princess pink small Bottom Bumper and now is desperate for more after her DH even commented on what a great fit it was! (that's serious business when a DH who could care less about cloth is crazy over the fit of a fitted! Somebody sell this lady a few more BBs!)
oh and yeah, someone sell us your bb fitteds.


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Kristin is expecting their first Kiwi Pie cover... lucky thing!!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Daph lives in Singapore (I think!)







And she loves her FCB dipes!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Brandi wish she had stocked up on diapers that are no longer being made....


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Angelica's silly dh thinks they have enough fluff







Poor disallusioned man!


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Brandi fell off the wagon for Kiwi Pie. She got TWO of them!!!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Chloesmom thought we were snobs here at the DIAPERING board but now she LOVES us







and can't live without us!


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Stacey wishes there was a Cloth Diaper convention. So we could see all the WAHM diapers in person.


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

Samantha has one _awesome_ diaper stash!!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Tina has just started going coverless (oops, letting her son go coverless)


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Amy's dog, Rufus, is silent but deadly. :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
Amy's dog, Rufus, is silent but deadly. :LOL









: Oh my, you read that did you?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Sheena has a sushi obsession.


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

2much2luv has a GORGEOUS Lord Of The Rings soaker!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Shelly has a really cool name. :LOL


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

KindMomma is (still?) on the wagon.

Alison


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Alison is on the wagon, but may become a soaker-knitting hyena (is there such a thing?)


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Jellyfishy has a beautiful little girl who just loves her elbees woolly bully covers!

Alison


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Alison does most the diaper work in her home.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Lyndsey's ds William has been having major diaper leaks. (eek!)

Hugs,
Liz


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Liz is a very strong momma who works very hard. (((Liz))


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Shelly has a beautiful website! I love the tie dyed baby on the tie dyed prefolds on the first page!

Alison


----------

